# 1997 Altima Engine Swap



## jblack (Apr 11, 2012)

I want to swap the engine in my 97 Altima for something with a lot more power and I am also considering making it rear wheel drive and putting a new transmission in... is that even possible?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Possible? Anything is possible where there is a will and an unlimited supply of cash! Keep in mind that you would have to completely modify the floor pan to accept a driveshaft and rear drive transmission in order to do this. Then you'll have to find a rear end to fit and fabricate mounts, etc. You'll probably have issues with the fuel tank among a number of other things. It's not a project I'd want to undertake! As far as sticking with front wheel drive, the SR20DET would probably make the most sense. You could also look into turbocharging the KA24DE and building that up or, while not as durable as the SR-series engines, swap in a QR25DE. Someone has managed to stuff in a VQ35DE engine and trans into a B15 Sentra, so there's another option for the not-so-mild at heart and someone who has the time and resources to take on such a challenge! My best advise would be to do lots of research and be realistic in regards to the cost and your ability to do such a swap.


----------

